# +++((( صــور نــادرة للشهيد العظيم مــارجرجس )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (15 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2008)

صور راااااااااااااائعه 

تسلم ايدك 

مرسىىىىىىى على الصور يا ماريان

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا ماريان صور حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## donnie-darko (15 نوفمبر 2008)

it's Nice,good Job


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2008)

صور راااااااااااااائعه يا ماريان

ميرسى اوى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كارلوس جون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور جميله اوي
    يا ماريان
 تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

صور رائعة تسلم أيدك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> صور راااااااااااااائعه ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> مرسىىىىىىى على الصور يا ماريان​
> ...


* ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## hmmm (24 نوفمبر 2008)

صور  جمييييييييلة    

                                  بركة  مارجرجس  معنا  كلنا


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا ماريان صور حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​​




*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 نوفمبر 2008)

donnie-darko قال:


> it's nice,good job


*thanks*
*God bless You*​


----------



## vetaa (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميله خالص يا ماريان الصور*
*بركته معانا *
*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور جميله جداا لقديس عظيم

مري ماريان

وبركه مارجرجس تكون معانا​*


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا ماريان*
*صور جميله وفعلا نادرة*
*مش عند اى حد*

*شكرا ياقمر لتعبك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*وبركه صلاته وشفاعته تكون معنا *


----------



## botros_22 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

صور جميلة جداااااااااا وجديدة

شكرا لكى الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *جميله خالص يا ماريان الصور*
> *بركته معانا *
> *ميرسى يا قمر*


 *اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن يارب
**ميرسي ليكى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله جداا لقديس عظيم​*
> 
> *مري ماريان*
> 
> ...




*اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن يارب
**ميرسي ليك على مرورك 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> صور راااااااااااااائعه يا ماريان
> 
> 
> ميرسى اوى يا قمر
> ...


*

**ميرسي لحضرتك على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *شكرا ماريان*
> *صور جميله وفعلا نادرة*
> *مش عند اى حد*
> 
> ...


*آمين يارب دايماً*
*ميرسي ليكى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

gewly قال:


> صور جميلة جداااااااااا وجديدة​
> شكرا لكى الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


*
ميرسي على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​​​*​


----------



## jsamawi (30 نوفمبر 2008)

يا مار جرجس صلي لاجلنا 

مشكورين على الصور


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 نوفمبر 2008)

jsamawi قال:


> يا مار جرجس صلي لاجلنا
> 
> مشكورين على الصور


* ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kero10 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا صور جميله حدآ جدآ وشكرآ ليكى على المجهود الجميل ده وشفاعة القديس العظيم مار جرجس تكون معاكى


----------



## موكا جاكسون نت (5 ديسمبر 2008)

صور جميله جدا يا ماريان
ربنا يباركك


----------



## vemy (5 ديسمبر 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
راااائة واكتر من رائعة .....على فكرة انا حطيت اغلب الصور فى الفايل بتاعى لان دة شفيعى وانا بحبة جدااااااااااااااااا.........وشكرا ياعسول على الصور الجباااااااااارة دى


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 ديسمبر 2008)

kero10 قال:


> فعلا صور جميله حدآ جدآ وشكرآ ليكى على المجهود الجميل ده وشفاعة القديس العظيم مار جرجس تكون معاكى


*آمين يارب*
*ميرسي على مرورك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 ديسمبر 2008)

موكا جاكسون نت قال:


> صور جميله جدا يا ماريان
> ربنا يباركك


* ميرسي على مرورك موكا*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جمبلة ورائعة 
شكراااااااااا ماريان
سلام المسيح​


----------



## نبيل0 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايديك وشكرا لمحبتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا ماريان بجد صور تجنن


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جمبلة ورائعة
> 
> شكراااااااااا ماريان
> 
> سلام المسيح​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

نبيل0 قال:


> تسلم ايديك وشكرا لمحبتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا ماريان بجد صور تجنن


----------



## kokielpop (26 يناير 2009)

*تسلم على الصور

رائعة جدا 

شكرا ليكى ​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> *تسلم على الصور​*
> 
> *رائعة جدا *
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2009)

*صور رووووووووووعة 
مرسي يا قمر 
ربنا يحميكي*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *صور رووووووووووعة *
> 
> *مرسي يا قمر *
> 
> *ربنا يحميكي*​


----------



## ramy saba (29 يناير 2009)

شفاعتة تكون معنا أجمعين شكرآ


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (29 يناير 2009)

ramy saba قال:


> شفاعتة تكون معنا أجمعين شكرآ


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_شفعتك يا بطل
شكرا كتييير للصور
تسلم الايادى​_


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شفعتك يا بطل​_
> _شكرا كتييير للصور_
> 
> _تسلم الايادى_​


*ميرسي على مرورك 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## ponponayah (19 فبراير 2009)

بركة صلاتة كون معانا صور جميلة جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين

صور رائعة جدا 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## botros_22 (20 فبراير 2009)

صور جميلة جـــدا شكرا لكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 فبراير 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> بركة صلاتة كون معانا صور جميلة جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين​*
> 
> *صور رائعة جدا *
> 
> ...


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 فبراير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> صور جميلة جـــدا شكرا لكى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 فبراير 2009)

*جميلة اووووووووى يا ماريان
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
بركة صلوات مارجرجس تكون معانا ​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *جميلة اووووووووى يا ماريان​*
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر*
> 
> *بركة صلوات مارجرجس تكون معانا *​


----------



## نبيل0 (28 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى كتير ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## نبيل0 (28 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعبيك خير وبركة مارجرجس تكون معاكى


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (1 مارس 2009)

*حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووين 

اوى 


كرا على الصور بجد تحفه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مارس 2009)

ميرسى جدا  جدا جدا جدا على الصور دى لانى بموت فى مارجرجس البطل 
رب المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرينى فى صلواتك


----------



## ponponayah (5 مارس 2009)

صور جميلة اوى اوى 
ميرسى يا ماريان ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مارس 2009)

نبيل0 قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعبيك خير وبركة مارجرجس تكون معاكى


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مارس 2009)

BosY_LoVe_JeSuS قال:


> *حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووين ​*
> 
> *اوى *
> 
> ...


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا جدا جدا على الصور دى لانى بموت فى مارجرجس البطل
> رب المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> اذكرينى فى صلواتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مارس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> صور جميلة اوى اوى
> ميرسى يا ماريان ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## شيموئيل (9 مارس 2009)

مرسي على الصور يا ماريان  ويبارك الرب يسوع


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 مارس 2009)

*


شيموئيل قال:



			مرسي على الصور يا ماريان ويبارك الرب يسوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ميرسي على مرورك الجميل
وتشجيعك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## roma erian (15 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sunshineagain (16 مارس 2009)

niceeeeeeeee thx dear


----------



## المجدلية (16 مارس 2009)

صور جميله ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا _


_على الصور


 وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا باشا صور نادرة بجد اول مرة اشوفهااا*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 مايو 2009)

roma erian قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 مايو 2009)

sunshineagain قال:


> niceeeeeeeee thx dear


*Thanks for this nice comment*
*May our God bless your life*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 مايو 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> صور جميله ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 مايو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا _​
> 
> 
> _على الصور_​
> ...


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا باشا صور نادرة بجد اول مرة اشوفهااا*


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

حلوين ..كثير الصور ...ميرسي


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> حلوين ..كثير الصور ...ميرسي


----------



## amad_almalk (19 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور​
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)




----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Kirolos AvaMena (26 يونيو 2009)

ميرســــــــــــــــــــــى جداااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (31 يوليو 2009)

kirolos avamena قال:


> ميرســــــــــــــــــــــى جداااااااااااااااااااااا​


*ميرسي على مرورك جداااااااااااااااااااااا يا اخ كيرلس يا اخويا 
*​


----------

